# Le Mans 24 hour Race 2011



## lucy2

Anybody going ???? we are camping on Houx Annexe un numbered again , look forward to meeting up with any fellow members


----------



## midgeteler

Thinking about it. Worked as pit crew member in '85 for TWR.
Always promised myself to go back as a fan.
What or where is Houx Annexe un numbered, Campsite or parking spot?


----------



## androidGB

Yes, we'll be on Maison Blanche as usual.

We'll be arriving either Sunday or Monday (depending on when they're going to open the campsites)

Can't wait



Andrew


----------



## stevee4

*newby*

Hi I am thinking of going but know nothing. Where to camp? How much camping will cost/how to book. Race tickets? not even what date. 
Can some one educate me


----------



## Sprinta

I was on a bike holiday and was staying overnight in a hotel at Le Mans. While having dinner we got talking to some Brits who were there with a car to race. They were part of the team run by Noel Edmonds and had a huge V8 pushrod engine putting out, in their impressed words, well over 100bhp per litre.

We took them downstairs to look over the bikes we were riding and pointed out that the Honda blackbird was 1100cc and 150bhp = 136bhp per litre. Gobsmacked was the word

I wonder what they'd make of my current 1340 putting out 260hp in road trim and 500+ on race fuel :lol: 


What I was most impressed with on another occasion was riding along the Mulsanne straight and coming up to a point where the 'track' changes direction all of a sudden and the rubber trails made by cars turning right at 90deg in the space of a mini roundabout - the g force must be amazing.

Then on another trip back that way were onboard the Le Havre to Portsmouth ferry talking to a chap who had been to the races spectating. He and a few companions were all waved past and then subsequently stopped by a plain clothes cop car for speeding - he reckoned the entrapment was to enable the copper to boast about stopping 3 F40s and a F50 Ferrari in one go! 750 euro fine for each and another 750 fine for onboard radar detection equipment.


----------



## androidGB

*Re: newby*



stevee4 said:


> Hi I am thinking of going but know nothing. Where to camp? How much camping will cost/how to book. Race tickets? not even what date.
> Can some one educate me


Well the easy bit, the race is 11/12 th June.

Best thing to do is look at The Beermountain Web Site  and I'm sure that will answer most of your questions.

Anything else, just shout

Andrew


----------



## Sideways86

We are going! staying at Expo motorhome area

Cant wait


----------



## lucy2

midgeteler said:


> Thinking about it. Worked as pit crew member in '85 for TWR.
> Always promised myself to go back as a fan.
> What or where is Houx Annexe un numbered, Campsite or parking spot?


Houx Annexe is an extension to Houx camping area. It is one of few camping areas that has electric ( long leads are required) The advantage of a un numbered pitch is that you are shown to the next area available, In my opion yhe last day to arrive is Thurs . The numbered pitches have to be taken & can often have a tree in the middle of the pitch ok if you are in a tent , bit of a problem in a motorhome, Most camping areas have showers toilet water, be prepared to queue for showers/toilets. The most important thing is as fred pontin said ' book early' like in the next couple of weeks at the latest, We booked and paid in Nov of last year.


----------



## midgeteler

Thanks Lucy2--have studied the suggested web site-- but as our M/H is 8 metre,will this limit the campsite choice?
It is not clear on the info as to the size of vehicle.


----------



## lucy2

midgeteler said:


> Thanks Lucy2--have studied the suggested web site-- but as our M/H is 8 metre,will this limit the campsite choice?
> It is not clear on the info as to the size of vehicle.


 If you go for Houx un numbered length is no problem techinally as you are just shown in to a grassed area & shown where to park. In theory you have an allocated area to park in , last year 2010 we had a bunch of lads from denmark with a big 6 wheeler Burstner + catering tent + big merc car. They we brilliant no problems plenty of beer + food good music, hope to be next to them thiis year, but remember you must book very soon. Try www.tickets-2-u.com

With a camping pitch inside the circuit you have to buy entry tickets in advance.

we paid Houx non numbered £ 89.00 pitch

2 x general entry £130.00

postage of tickets about £ 5.00

but remember book soon, and arrive early as you can Thurs latest, all roads are crazy on mad friday ( no racing) all race cars go to Le Mans for viewing


----------



## aldhp21

androidGB said:


> Yes, we'll be on Maison Blanche as usual.
> 
> We'll be arriving either Sunday or Monday (depending on when they're going to open the campsites)
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> Andrew


We're booked on Maison Blanche again. Probably going to arrive on the Monday.

Can I impose on your help again Andrew with me Satellite? Still haven't got the hang of it!!!

Cheers
Alan


----------



## androidGB

Hi Alan,

That should be no problem.

We'll probably be around the same place as we were last year, and the great news is that we've managed hold prices at the 2010 level  

Andrew


----------



## lucy2

any body else going????????????????????????? free beer & wine tasteing comps!!


----------



## jonah999

I'm going for the sixth time with twenty odd MORGAN sportscars - We are roughing it in a tent in the cow sheds at camp rouge (yes - they really are cowsheds). Camping rouge is literally a ten minute walk to the entrance next to the grandstands. fantastic location without being too noisy. We will be having a beer at Tetre Rouge at midnight on the Saturday - a tradition in the MORGAN camp.
I've only just bought a motorhome and will definitely be returning in 2012 with it to include the racing followed by a tour of the Loire valley. If you see a MORGAN with DAZ 999 number plate give me a wave. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Lighting_man

*I'm booked*

Yup all booked and paid in a numbered pitch in Houx Annexe. Taking a petrol head friend and a couple of drinks. Wednesday to Friday - can't wait


----------



## Stanner

*Re: I'm booked*



Lighting_man said:


> Wednesday to Friday


Not staying for the race then?
:?


----------



## lucy2

*Re: I'm booked*



Stanner said:


> Lighting_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday to Friday
> 
> 
> 
> Not staying for the race then?
> :?
Click to expand...

 Where are you camping as I am trying to get a list together of all members/locations


----------



## pandalf

YEP! This will be my fifth Le Mans (fourth in a motorhome). We were always on Beausejour before, which is OK but quite a trek from the village. This year we are staying on Houx in a numbered pitch. We have a block of five places so hopefully we can create a nice little laager. Look out for the MHF sticker on a silver Twin with Camos dome, or the Rhodesian flag flying above our pitch.


----------



## Lighting_man

*Re: I'm booked*



Stanner said:


> Lighting_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday to Friday
> 
> 
> 
> Not staying for the race then?
> :?
Click to expand...

Oh what a plonker  That should be Wednesday to Monday. I'll post my pitch number when I receive the details from Just Tickets.


----------



## Sideways86

*Le Mans*

We knew you wouldnt miss it!


----------



## pandalf

Lucy2 - we are at Houx in pitches 1010, 1011, 1012, 1022 & 1023, which are in block 58. One motorhome (silver Adria Twin with Camos dome), couple of tuggers, couple of tents and a very cool Morgan Plus8. Ample refreshments available for whoever wants to stop by, and REALLY close to the track and village. We have booked through Just Tickets and they have been tremendous.


----------



## lucy2

pandalf said:


> Lucy2 - we are at Houx in pitches 1010, 1011, 1012, 1022 & 1023, which are in block 58. One motorhome (silver Adria Twin with Camos dome), couple of tuggers, couple of tents and a very cool Morgan Plus8. Ample refreshments available for whoever wants to stop by, and REALLY close to the track and village. We have booked through Just Tickets and they have been tremendous.


We have booked with tickets-2-u as last year.We are also on Houx but unumbered. We have a Renault Lunar H592 Reg J10 CJP with a camos dish. Last year we were on the area behind the old shower block/shower with a mound in front of us, beyond the mound is the area where lots of big Amercian RV were camping belonging to competetiors were parked. I also have a moped so I will check you out, We will be camping with a tugger mate of mine.


----------



## stevee4

*Lecky*

Hi there I just need some help re electric hook up.
I am considering Houx Annex does this have electric hook up? If not my alternatives are Blue N or S, Yellow PZ54 or Houx unnumbered. 
I have a N & B arto just under 7m 
I hope to book ASAP so please advice ASAP cheers


----------



## androidGB

*Re: Lecky*



stevee4 said:


> Hi there I just need some help re electric hook up.
> I am considering Houx Annex does this have electric hook up? If not my alternatives are Blue N or S, Yellow PZ54 or Houx unnumbered.
> I have a N & B arto just under 7m
> I hope to book ASAP so please advice ASAP cheers


Hi, looking at it a slightly different way, is a hookup absolutely necessary?

For years we used to arrive early to fight over the very meagre supply on Maison Blanche, which constantly tripped out, or others unplugged you in order to plug themselves in.

So a decision was made to try a year without electricity. We bought a Waeco gas fridge, and were surprised when we survived. We now have a second gas fridge and together with 2 motorhomes we find we can support 8 without a problem.

Although we always camp on MB, this setup does provide more flexibility in choosing a site.

As someone once said to me, meat comes in tins, and milk in powder, so a fridge is really only essential for insulin, and BEER 

Andrew


----------



## stevee4

Ooooer all booked Houx unnumbered motorhome and 2 gen tickets £225 inc postage. 
See you guys there I have a 52 plate Arto with Camos dome MHF window sticker in the front screen. 
Next what do I need 
I have no genny nor solar. 
I do have a long lecky lead.
plan to arrive Wed


----------



## lucy2

*Re: Lecky*



stevee4 said:


> Hi there I just need some help re electric hook up.
> I am considering Houx Annex does this have electric hook up? If not my alternatives are Blue N or S, Yellow PZ54 or Houx unnumbered.
> I have a N & B arto just under 7m
> I hope to book ASAP so please advice ASAP cheers


 I believe only Houx & Houx annex have electric. The problem with Houx numbered is that the pitchs are only 7m x 5m & unless you know the pitches well you could end up with a tree in the middle of your allocated pitch. Last year we stayed on houx unumbered pitch sizes were not a problem but electric is limited & you need a long lecy lead & a y box & duct/gaffer tape.


----------



## stevee4

*Ferry prices Dover Calais Summer June 2011*

Ok Ive tried searching for this but nope cant find it, so here I am asking the age ole question

What is the cheapest deal for Dover Calais ???

Off to Le mans 11 12 June 2011 then on the south coast beaches

under 7m N & B Arto


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Ferry prices Dover Calais Summer June 2011*



stevee4 said:


> What is the cheapest deal for Dover Calais ???


That all depends........

Try here for comparisons

http://www.aferry.com/calais-ferry.htm


----------



## raynipper

I'm going again. I hope as I have bought and paid for my Blue Nord camping ticket with a German aquaintance from the ACO.

But where I will find him at the appointed hour I have no idea. This could be an interesting year. 

I rarely buy a General Entry ticket as I prefer to watch the race on TV. My pleasure is people watching as they arrive and set up. 

Happiness is watching the 'hoards' lugging chairs, brollies, water, steps, sunscreen and radios to the track to see a coloured unknown blur flash past. When I have 50+ cameras with action replay in comfort.

OK, I have lost it and happy it's gone.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

Hi Ray,

Do you know which TV channel is covering it this year?

Andrew


----------



## raynipper

androidGB said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Do you know which TV channel is covering it this year? Andrew


Not sure Andrew.
I usually hop between TF1 or France 2 unless I can blag a Sky card for the week.

UK Channel 4 used to give some coverage but haven't seen it recently.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

Just seen on Beermountain, that due to a change of circumstances they have a couple of 105m/2 camping spots going on Maison Blanche (reckoned by many to be the best campsite by far)

It measurses 14 X 15metres, so it should be possible to get 3 vans on.

They're looking for £470 which includes 2 General Admission Tickets.

A good opportunity if 3 Like minded individuals can act fast.


Andrew


----------



## lucy2

Any body else going to this great event not to be missed in life. I have tried to list the event as an informal meet but I am unable dont know why???


----------



## gaspode

lucy2 said:


> I have tried to list the event as an informal meet but I am unable dont know why???


Hi lucy2

What's the problem with the meets listing then? What happens when you try to list it?


----------



## lucy2

gaspode said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to list the event as an informal meet but I am unable dont know why???
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lucy2
> 
> What's the problem with the meets listing then? What happens when you try to list it?
Click to expand...

 Many thanks for responding, I go into rallys section , click on informal meets, my computer then shows right at thetop of the screen that windows internet explorer(not responding) then throws me out of the the in question.


----------



## gaspode

Hmmmmm

Very strange. :? 

I'm not seeing any problems this end, but I use Firefox not IE so it may be an IE problem. I'll report it to Nuke just in case there is a bug. In the meantime it may be worth you trying a different browser.

If you do manage to submit a meet, don't forget it'll need to go through admin approval before it appears on the site. If you need any help, send me a PM.


----------



## lucy2

Anybody else going to this great event?????????????????


----------



## raynipper

I'm still on Andrew.
As far as I know my German friend has my ticket for Blue Nord as I have paid for it. But where and when I'm meeting up to collect I'm really not sure. It could be fun on day one.

We only just communicate via a translator and it can get a little disjointed as you can imagine.

Just pray for good weather like the old days.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

raynipper said:


> I'm still on Andrew.
> As far as I know my German friend has my ticket for Blue Nord as I have paid for it. But where and when I'm meeting up to collect I'm really not sure. It could be fun on day one.
> 
> We only just communicate via a translator and it can get a little disjointed as you can imagine.
> 
> Just pray for good weather like the old days.
> 
> Ray.


 Good to hear you are going again, we will be arriving on wed about 12 noon having crossed dover/dunkirk on tues evening , I now have a moped so I look you up

regards chris


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Chris,
Why did I say Andrew?? Maybe Android was on my mind.

I hope to get there Sat. pm. all being well. Will try and liase with my German friend about the ticket or I will be parked up in Arnage high street.

Ray.


----------



## aldhp21

lucy2 said:


> Anybody else going to this great event?????????????????


Hi Chris,

all booked on Maison Blanche. Booked the shuttle with Tesco vouchers this morning.

Going across to Calais early on the Sat 4th. Slow drive down and couple of stop offs, will probably be at Le Mans for the Tuesday morning, fully stocked with wine and food. Not going for the beermountain. May just build a wine box wall!!!!

See you all there.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## lucy2

aldhp21 said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else going to this great event?????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris,
> 
> all booked on Maison Blanche. Booked the shuttle with Tesco vouchers this morning.
> 
> Going across to Calais early on the Sat 4th. Slow drive down and couple of stop offs, will probably be at Le Mans for the Tuesday morning, fully stocked with wine and food. Not going for the beermountain. May just build a wine box wall!!!!
> 
> See you all there.
> Cheers
> Alan
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply I will add you to my list of people to visit. I now have a moped so I can wizz round all the different campsites people are on so I can do a little beer/wine tasteing.


----------



## stevee4

Hi all 

we are booked to go over Dover Calais Sat 4th head on down to the D day beaches then into Le mans Wed. We are on Houx unnumbered.

CU all there


----------



## lucy2

stevee4 said:


> Hi all
> 
> we are booked to go over Dover Calais Sat 4th head on down to the D day beaches then into Le mans Wed. We are on Houx unnumbered.
> 
> CU all there


 Great to hear some other fellow MHF member on the same site as us, we to are arriving on wed, will no doubt meet up for beer/wine tasteing/bbq. I will add you to my list of people to meet


----------



## lucy2

*Beer & Wine Testing informal meet listed at Le mans*

I have listed an informal meet at Le mans for a beer & wine testing session, just by chance the Le mans 24hr race is running at the same time, Pick your own site & then maybe we can meet up??


----------



## lucy2

Now have 2 people attending ( 1 + myself)


----------



## lucy2

I have now listed as an informal meet, please feel to add your names if you want


----------



## clianthus

Hi lucy2

As we try to keep only one thread running for each Meet/Rally the 2 threads you started:

"Beer & Wine Testing informal meet listed at Le mans" & "Le Mans 24 hour Race 2011" have been merged into one thread under the original title: 

"The Le Mans 24 hour Race 2011"


----------



## androidGB

Do you thinkit might be an idea to have a specific date and time for an initial meet?


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

lucy2 said:


> I have now listed as an informal meet, please feel to add your names if you want


Hi Chris.
Is there an actual list somewhere? Or do we just add our names to this thread?

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

raynipper said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have now listed as an informal meet, please feel to add your names if you want
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris.
> Is there an actual list somewhere? Or do we just add our names to this thread?
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

 Good afternoon Ray,

Cold, Sunny Leeds here hope its warmer where you are, I am keeping a list from this thread, you may also add your name to list List of attendees on the Rally Meet listing if you wish

regards chris


----------



## raynipper

lucy2 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have now listed as an informal meet, please feel to add your names if you want
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris.
> Is there an actual list somewhere? Or do we just add our names to this thread?
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good afternoon Ray,
> 
> Cold, Sunny Leeds here hope its warmer where you are, I am keeping a list from this thread, you may also add your name to list List of attendees on the Rally Meet listing if you wish
> 
> regards chris
Click to expand...

Hi Chris.
Yep, just gorgeous today at 14c. walking with a French group down country lanes.
but not as great as the weekend which was 18c+ milling about at car boots sales and a picnic.

It's the list that I can't find.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

raynipper said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have now listed as an informal meet, please feel to add your names if you want
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris.
> Is there an actual list somewhere? Or do we just add our names to this thread?
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good afternoon Ray,
> 
> Cold, Sunny Leeds here hope its warmer where you are, I am keeping a list from this thread, you may also add your name to list List of attendees on the Rally Meet listing if you wish
> 
> regards chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Chris.
> Yep, just gorgeous today at 14c. walking with a French group down country lanes.
> but not as great as the weekend which was 18c+ milling about at car boots sales and a picnic.
> 
> It's the list that I can't find.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

 You wont find the list as its on my laptop in england & your in france (lucky you) .The only list on is MHF is when people confirm on the INformal Meet posting.

Not long now to the great event, not many known drivers on the entrants list this year, although the list on Lemans www only shows the lead driver at the moment.

regards chris


----------



## clianthus

raynipper said:


> Hi Chris.
> Yep, just gorgeous today at 14c. walking with a French group down country lanes.
> but not as great as the weekend which was 18c+ milling about at car boots sales and a picnic.
> 
> It's the list that I can't find.
> 
> Ray.


The list is here Ray:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=325


----------



## lucy2

Won,t be long now, got my tickets this morning getting excited see you all soon

still only 5 people have confirmed on the informal meet list


regards chris


----------



## raynipper

Hummmm, tickets, ah yes..??
As my German friend who speaks no English has ordered my ticket, I guess I should be finding out how I get hold of it to enable entry to the site.

After reading about the Smart car fire I think I had better check the braking of my ZX I was planning on towing to LM. This could be fun.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

6 members have now confirmed that they will be attending this great event, still room for more!!


----------



## stevee4

*Tickets*

Got mine as well. Tickets landed just as I was firing up the computer to send an email asking where they were... timing!


----------



## lucy2

*Re: Tickets*



stevee4 said:


> Got mine as well. Tickets landed just as I was firing up the computer to send an email asking where they were... timing!


Tickets are early this year usually it is 2 weeks before the event. The ticket office can only send the tickets when the organisers release them to them. They may be early this year as the entry tickets could also have been used for entry to the practice day about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks for the news Chris.
I have sent of a translated and garbled message to see when I might clap eyes on my ticket. It's a bit worrying as I think I will be dragging the car and bound to get problems trying to enter.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

Anybody else going???????????????????


----------



## lucy2

Just been on ebay, good selection of general entry, grandstand & camping permits for sale. Prices are just under box office prices seem good deals, anybody who is going should have a look??


----------



## lucy2

wont be long now


----------



## lucy2

*Its getting close now ( Le mans)*

Not long to go now, still plenty of tickets & camping permits on Ebay


----------



## raynipper

Thats odd Chris.
Why so many spare this year? Do you think it's due to the ACO distributing or down to the economy making people think twice?

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

raynipper said:


> Thats odd Chris.
> Why so many spare this year? Do you think it's due to the ACO distributing or down to the economy making people think twice?
> 
> Ray.


 You could be right with your thoughts!!

last year I didnt monitor ebay for tickets so there may be allways tickets available on ebay??

This year I think there are less big names apart from the usual Audi / peugeot battle.

No team mansell

No Lord Grayson

No Aston 008

Less Corvettes

Maybe its less popular??


----------



## raynipper

Ahhhhh thats OK by me as I don't go for the race...!!!!
Just to chill out for a week. Starting to dig some old frozen stuff out the freezer that should have been consumed by now.
I always worry about what to pack. In the end bring everything and only use 5%.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

One week to go , on countdown. A few Camping permits still on ebay but going quick, last chance if anybody still fancies going, be quick.


----------



## aldhp21

All packed and ready to go, what day you arriving Chris. We're probably getting there on Tuesday.

Alan


----------



## lucy2

aldhp21 said:


> All packed and ready to go, what day you arriving Chris. We're probably getting there on Tuesday.
> 
> Alan


 We will arrive on wed about mid day with a tugger freind of mine who has been in france for the past 5 weeks ( i am not jeolous) lies lies lies


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

We arrive on Wednesday night boat to Le Havre and then straight onto Le Mans for Thursday morning.

We are staying on Expo Motorhome where ever that is ! Camper just come back from Pembrokeshire now being loaded with Beer! Lol


----------



## androidGB

We'll be there on Sunday, it doesn't pay to rush these things  


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

androidGB said:


> We'll be there on Sunday, it doesn't pay to rush these things
> Andrew


I would tend to agree Andrew.
Pitch up and chill out early in the week and watch all the others trying to site their gear.

I usually arrive on the Sunday but as my ticket won't be there till early Monday am. I'm not sure I will manage to get in.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

Ray,

Last year when we went to the Classic, we turned up on Thurday at about 9:30 only to be told they weren't opening MB until around 14:00, and we were directed to Camping Bleu.

There were quite a few people who had got there the day before and they were using it as a holding area.

So we might try it this year.


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

androidGB said:


> Ray,
> 
> Last year when we went to the Classic, we turned up on Thurday at about 9:30 only to be told they weren't opening MB until around 14:00, and we were directed to Camping Bleu.
> 
> There were quite a few people who had got there the day before and they were using it as a holding area.
> 
> So we might try it this year. Andrew


Hummmm Andrew.
As they are opening up most of the campsites early this year it's likely Maison Blanche and Blue Nord et Sud will have happy campers in situe from Saturday onn.

It's OK if you do have a ticket but I will have to find mine. Fun..??

Ray.


----------



## aldhp21

androidGB said:


> We'll be there on Sunday, it doesn't pay to rush these things
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew, can I use your help for setting up the Satellite again please? Cold beers will be available.

Cheers
Al.


----------



## androidGB

aldhp21 said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there on Sunday, it doesn't pay to rush these things
> 
> Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew, can I use your help for setting up the Satellite again please? Cold beers will be available.
> 
> Cheers
> Al.
Click to expand...

No problems Alan, we will be in our usual place give or take a few spots.

Look forward to seeing you there

Andrew


----------



## androidGB

raynipper said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray,
> 
> Last year when we went to the Classic, we turned up on Thurday at about 9:30 only to be told they weren't opening MB until around 14:00, and we were directed to Camping Bleu.
> 
> There were quite a few people who had got there the day before and they were using it as a holding area.
> 
> So we might try it this year. Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmm Andrew.
> As they are opening up most of the campsites early this year it's likely Maison Blanche and Blue Nord et Sud will have happy campers in situe from Saturday onn.
> 
> It's OK if you do have a ticket but I will have to find mine. Fun..??
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

Hi Ray, we didn't need a ticket to get into Bleu, when they were using it as a holding area.

But who knows what the ACO will do this year.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## raynipper

Innit bloody marvellous.........!!!!!

Bloody freezer has just defrosted at the last minute and thawed out all my frozen food. Was OK till yesterday when I moved the van to connect up the car.

Gas is flowing and heating. Electric is hot. No cold..!!!!

This could change everything.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

raynipper said:


> Innit bloody marvellous.........!!!!!
> 
> Bloody freezer has just defrosted at the last minute and thawed out all my frozen food. Was OK till yesterday when I moved the van to connect up the car.
> 
> Gas is flowing and heating. Electric is hot. No cold..!!!!
> 
> This could change everything.
> 
> Ray.


 oh sh*t,

I have just finished loading the fridge/freezer after my trusty slave went to Asda this am. Loaded Jo ( the moped). all ready for Tues Noon takeoff, Dover to Dunkirk 8pm DFDS xing into Gravelines aire i think tues pm.


----------



## lucy2

*Le Mans Weather Forecast*

10 day weather forecast http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Le-Mans-FRXX0048

Mod note merged into original Le mans thread as we like to have only one thread per meet/rally. Jacquie


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Likes like a dry race then, dry bbq and wet beer!


----------



## pandalf

Light rain on Friday could make the burn-outs on the Mulsanne Straight pretty interesting!


----------



## raynipper

Are you trying to cheer me up Chris?
Or make me realise just how important the fridge is?

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

Bucket of water will do ray, its a shame they banned paddling pools a few years ago.


----------



## raynipper

Well I still don't know what has happened to the fridge.

Everything was absolutely solid on the electric yesterday with the 240v. light on.
Today again with the 240v. light still on everything had melted completely.
Tried the fridge on 240v. again and it didn't seem to cool. There was heat from the burner tube. But changed to gas at midday and the freezer box is now getting cold. 

So all might not be lost and if it keeps my soggy but refrozen food solid again, I will set off Monday am.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

McNish Audi out after huge crash.


----------



## clive1821

Just pre booked for blue nord 2012 hope to meet you all there next year as I could not get away this year


----------



## aldhp21

clive1821 said:


> Just pre booked for blue nord 2012 hope to meet you all there next year as I could not get away this year


Hi Clive,

I've booked for MB for next year.

As we all seem to miss each other when over there maybe next year we should arrange a suitable time to meet in one of the bars.

Cheers
Alan


----------

